# Unbelievable Lamb Chops Courtesy of the Mrs.



## tander28 (Jul 22, 2020)

This meal was so good I had to post about it even though I didn't cook it! Mediterranean herb/garlic rubbed lamb chops topped with herb infused olive oil with panzanella salad. Seasoned and cooked to perfection! The herbs were fresh from her garden.

Lamb raw hanging out with the herb and garlic paste







Plated up and ready to eat! (one pic with sauce, one without)











Medium rare, perfect in my opinion


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks baa-licious aka delicious


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 22, 2020)

Badda boom baaa da bing I’m liking that thing.  Nice job.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks great, also looks like Tbones to me so a double win lol


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks excellent.
Have never ever had lamb. Mentioned it once and I got that look. So... Might not get to experience anytime soon.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 22, 2020)

Get lamb and not mutton , had mutton chops 1 time lol


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 22, 2020)

tander28
  Ive never had lamb. But, I think i'd take a plate of that.


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2020)

What a great looking meal from Mrs. Tander! The lamb looks delicious and I love panzanella salad! It’s such a good way to use up old bread. Croutons work well too!

Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 22, 2020)

You best be giving her a back and foot rub after that meal! Lol! That lamb is cooked perfect! Tell her I said nice job! And a BIG LIKE!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 22, 2020)

I love lamb and those look awesome. Very nice meal.


----------



## forktender (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn, that all  looks amazing I flatout love lamb and panzanella salads.
I'd say that you have a keeper there.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow. That's one beautiful meal!! Kudos to your wife for taking good care of you and putting together something that delicious.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 23, 2020)

Love lamb.  Looks perfect!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 23, 2020)

That chop looks cooked to perfection Tander, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## tander28 (Jul 23, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks baa-licious aka delicious





flatbroke said:


> Badda boom baaa da bing I’m liking that thing.  Nice job.


I literally LOL'd at these two back to back. Thanks for the comments and the laugh!


mike243 said:


> Looks great, also looks like Tbones to me so a double win lol


They definitely had two textures like a Tbone, both very good!


Winterrider said:


> Looks excellent.
> Have never ever had lamb. Mentioned it once and I got that look. So... Might not get to experience anytime soon.


haha it is good stuff, not gamey at all unless you eat a lot of the fat or cook it poorly.


mike243 said:


> Get lamb and not mutton , had mutton chops 1 time lol


Seconded!


JLeonard said:


> tander28
> Ive never had lamb. But, I think i'd take a plate of that.


I absolutely recommend it, it handle sous vide really well too


xray said:


> What a great looking meal from Mrs. Tander! The lamb looks delicious and I love panzanella salad! It’s such a good way to use up old bread. Croutons work well too!
> 
> Like!


Thanks, xray! Panzanella is a fav in our house, I sometimes have to "make" stale bread just so I have an excuse haha.


----------



## tander28 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> You best be giving her a back and foot rub after that meal! Lol! That lamb is cooked perfect! Tell her I said nice job! And a BIG LIKE!


I'm definitely a lucky man, this was one of those days I couldn't believe I tricked her into marrying me   


jcam222 said:


> I love lamb and those look awesome. Very nice meal.


Thanks, Jcam!


forktender said:


> Damn, that all  looks amazing I flatout love lamb and panzanella salads.
> I'd say that you have a keeper there.


She's a keeper for sure, thanks for commenting!


tx smoker said:


> Wow. That's one beautiful meal!! Kudos to your wife for taking good care of you and putting together something that delicious.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert! I'll pass along the kind words


Brian Trommater said:


> Love lamb.  Looks perfect!


Thanks!


sawhorseray said:


> That chop looks cooked to perfection Tander, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


Can't take any credit for it except for the clean plate!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks unbelievable I love lamb & could only wish we could get chops that size down here.
I would rather eat your lamb chop than a ribeye!
Excellent!!!
Al


----------



## tander28 (Jul 24, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks unbelievable I love lamb & could only wish we could get chops that size down here.
> I would rather eat your lamb chop than a ribeye!
> Excellent!!!
> Al


There are days I agree and would take the lamb over beef too! We are pretty fortunate with our meat supply here, the local university has tons of options and the grocery stores aren't bad either.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 24, 2020)

Cant believe I missed this. That lamb looks perfect! Kuddos to the ole lady!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty, from The Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 24, 2020)

wow!  Awesome looking meal.  Like!


----------



## tander28 (Jul 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cant believe I missed this. That lamb looks perfect! Kuddos to the ole lady!


Thank you, she has been pleased with the positive feedback haha


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, from The Den!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Much appreciated, Bear!


uncle eddie said:


> wow!  Awesome looking meal.  Like!


Thanks Uncle Eddie--it sure was tasty!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 2, 2020)

That looks amazing! How did you cook the chops? Direct heat or indirect the sear at the end? Also what temp is lamb med rare? I'm assuming its 135deg like beef?


----------



## tander28 (Aug 3, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> That looks amazing! How did you cook the chops? Direct heat or indirect the sear at the end? Also what temp is lamb med rare? I'm assuming its 135deg like beef?


Thanks! They were seared and put in the oven briefly to finish. They were reading about 135 prior to resting for about 10 min.


----------

